
Show HN: The Progression of Coronavirus - gieoon
https://gieoon.github.io/Coronavirus-Live-Map/
======
llagerlof
Beautiful live map. I liked the news summary too.

I think the source of each headline in news summary should have an action to
show (or not) the sources.

Eg:

⯈ China's death toll rises to 1,113

⯈ Japan reports 39 more cases aboard cruise ship, coming to a total of 174

⯈ Singaporean bank evacuates all personnel after one Employee tested positive

⯈ WHO officially names the disease Covid-19

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And if the user click on some of these, the source appear below the topic.

Eg:

⯈ China's death toll rises to 1,113

⯈ Japan reports 39 more cases aboard cruise ship, coming to a total of 174

⯆ Singaporean bank evacuates all personnel after one Employee tested positive

• [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-12/dbs-
evacu...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-12/dbs-evacuates-
some-singapore-staff-after-worker-gets-coronavirus)

• [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-singapore-
db...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-singapore-
dbs/singapore-bank-dbs-evacuates-300-staff-after-coronavirus-case-surfaces-
memo-idUSKBN2060KJ)

⯈ WHO officially names the disease Covid-19

~~~
gieoon
That's a really good suggestion, thanks will add the news source in over the
weekend :)

------
harrisreynolds
This is very cool... I have been wondering when a visualization like this
would exist. I am sure there are others but this is the first I've seen.

Nice work! Hopefully Coronavirus will be contained soon!

~~~
egfx
I use [https://flu.io](https://flu.io)

It’s nice on mobile

~~~
gieoon
This is a really nice site!

------
GistNoesis
when navigating the history with arrow keyboard keys, you need to do a full
keypress (instead of a keydown) each time to advance to the next day. It would
be great if you could just automatically fire some events when the arrow is
hold down otherwise the natural repeat behavior feels broken.

~~~
gieoon
Thanks, this has been done

